# Fire not Charging



## kklawiter (Jan 23, 2012)

My kindle fire is not charging. The original cord stopped charging it a couple weeks after I got it. I bought a replacement, and now that isn't charging it. I've tried using my phone charger, knowing it'd take longer, and the car charger. NOTHING is working. I plug it in, the lil green light comes on, then turns orange, after 15 mins or so it'll turn on only to turn right back off again and start over.

Anyone else having this issue? Or do I just have bad luck?


----------



## renatae (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm having this problem from time to time. It's difficult for me at times to get the green light to come on - my first clue that the Kindle isn't going to charge. I play around a bit, pressing it in more firmly, jiggling it a bit, taking it in and out and finally get it to working. It took a really long time this morning to get it charging, and I'm afraid I'm going to be buying another cord soon, also. I've only had it about two months and it's done this since about the second week on and off.

PS I just had a devil of a time getting it to charge and it finally started to after I turned it off - first try of re-insertion of the cable.


----------



## kklawiter (Jan 23, 2012)

So the green light signifies it is charging? Sighs...I always get the red/orange light. I plugged it in last night, got it to come on and didnt touch it all night hoping it would charge, this morning the orange/red light is still on.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

Ive seen this on mine a few times.  Not often thankfully.  I would call support if this happens to you often.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renatae (Apr 17, 2012)

Actually, I misspoke somewhat. Usually what happens is the green light comes on, but is immediately replaced by the orange light, which indicates it is not fully charged, but is now charging. You can tell if it is really charging when the battery symbol at the top right corner, which is usually white in the center, turns green and becomes animated, making it look as though the battery symbol is "filling up."

Sorry you are having the trouble, and forgot to say, love your book covers!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My poor poor Fire's charging port slowly stopped working over a period of months.  It got to where it only charged if the plug was in the exact right spot.  Then it stopped altogether charging regardless of the plug used.  

I ended up contacting Amazon Kindle Support and they sent a new replacement Fire.  I waited until the charging port was dead but you may want to call them and see if you can replace now ....


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

The refurbished KF I got had the port somewhat misaligned...so I don't know if that was what was fixed.  When I plugged it in, it was not exactly straight on, so maybe its a common Fire problem?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My Fire is definitely picky about charging.  I have to plug the cable in just right and sometimes it takes more than one try and sometimes I have to wiggle it a little.  I also have a few chargers that seem to charge it better/faster than others.  There is one that works great on my Android phone, but if I accidentally try to use that one to charge the Fire, it will still not have a full charge after being plugged in overnight.


----------



## Towanda (Apr 16, 2012)

renatae said:


> Actually, I misspoke somewhat. Usually what happens is the green light comes on, but is immediately replaced by the orange light, which indicates it is not fully charged, but is now charging. You can tell if it is really charging when the battery symbol at the top right corner, which is usually white in the center, turns green and becomes animated, making it look as though the battery symbol is "filling up."
> 
> Sorry you are having the trouble, and forgot to say, love your book covers!


Glad I found your commment! My Fire ran 'way down, more than before, so I have been charging it -- and seeing that flickering green, instead of white, in the battery indicator box at the top right corner. I worried that was not good.

Now the orange light on the on button (finally! wow, the battery really was low) has turned green -- but the battery indicator box still is filled with green, instead of white. By now, it ought to be white, right?

Ohhhhh, whaddidido to my Fire. . . .


----------



## renatae (Apr 17, 2012)

Towanda said:


> Glad I found your commment! My Fire ran 'way down, more than before, so I have been charging it -- and seeing that flickering green, instead of white, in the battery indicator box at the top right corner. I worried that was not good.
> 
> Now the orange light on the on button (finally! wow, the battery really was low) has turned green -- but the battery indicator box still is filled with green, instead of white. By now, it ought to be white, right?
> 
> Ohhhhh, whaddidido to my Fire. . . .


That's normal if the Kindle is still plugged in to the charger.  Once you remove it from the charger, it should turn white again.

I've learned from elsewhere that if you use a phone charger, the power supplied is only half of what your Kindle charger will provide, so charging times are about double. Also just found in a user's guide that Amazon says that the thing to do if you are having battery problems is to completely shut it down, instead of just sleeping it, before attempting to charge it, which is what I've been doing over the last couple of days if I have a problem, and that is working for me.


----------

